# anyone heard of Skinners food??



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im still having a nightmare with Millie... has become extremely fussy and someone mentioned about Skinners, its apparently really good. Has anyone else tried or tested this food. It is a dry food.

Millie will eat chicken etc just not her dry or wet food now.... arrrrrgh!!

Tx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Tracey- I understand exactly where you're coming from Minnie hasn't got any better with her meals either.....


----------



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fussy eater*

We also have a fussy pup. Lotta is 1 now but has always been a fussy eater. She came to us from the breeder on Natural Instinct but we could never get her to eat it! (or Nurturing by Nature) though she loved raw chicken wings and lamb ribs which she still has twice a week. Fed up with having our freezer space taken up by food our dog wouldn't eat we tried Orijen, Burns, Barking Heads, Fish for Dogs. All ok at first but before the end of a small bag, Lotta would turn her nose up. I know we should have persevered but it is so difficult! So now, she has Acana (wild prairie or grasslands) for breakfast mixed with a few oats and sardine. In the evening she has Naturediet but sometimes she devours it, sometimes not. I do take away her bowl if she refuses a meal and try not to give anything else until next meal time. This really helps because she is famished by then!


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

We feed Molly Skinners food, currently she's on the Puppy and Junior one. We started using it after recommendation from a friend as the breeder had been using a puppy food we couldn't get hold of so had to change. Molly isn't a fussy eater but we have always put a little bit of warm water with it and sometimes add fresh chicken or tuna for variety. You can email Skinners directly for samples if that helps.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Tilly has Skinners - the salmon one and loves it. She has a fairly sensitive tummy (Burns really upsets it) but Skinners is great.

Incidentally are your fussy pups spayed / neutered? Tilly was a nightmare for eating theb it all changed overnight when she had this done. Very greedy now!!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

hi thanks everyone. Millie isnt spayed, so just a fussy sod lol. A friend has recommended Skinners and I think I will give it a try. 

Not sure where to buy it from. Friend says a local shop to her village sells it and its much cheaper than online. wish me luck x


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought my last lot from www.vetuk.co.uk and requested the free samples from [email protected] I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------

